# Baby too small



## lexndan (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there. I had by my first scan at 7 weeks last Monday but the fetus showed a growth of 6 weeks 1 day. They asked me back to re-scan today, and measured 6 weeks 5 days. There is a heartbeat but i am really scared that i'm going to lose this baby. They have asked me to come back to re-scan next wednesday - surely there is some investigation they can do before then? Is there anything I can do to help the baby grow? I can't just sit here and wait for the something to happen - or not happen. I feel so scared and useless. I don't know where to turn. I'm so scared.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The positive thing is that there has been growth, and you have to hold on to that.  There isn't really anything that they or you can do in the meantime, just to give the baby time to grow, I know it's really frustrating, and I wish there was something that I could tell you to do, but make sure that you are eating healthily, stay off the caffeine, don't smoke, and you know then that you will have given this baby every chance there is.

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lexndan (Nov 29, 2006)

Just thought i'd let you know that we lost the baby at 9 weeks - no heartbeat and baby stopped growing. Had a D & C Saturday - our dream is over.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry hun


----------

